# still sitting  there after 3 years locked up



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

I live near a local Burger King and college area this bike just been sitting there looks to me like a good decent rider I’d put back together what do you guys think? Or even for parts, I’ve asked the manager a couple times if he knows who the bike belongs to..he doesn’t even know and says it been there for atleast 4tears now It appears to be 73 suburban


----------



## Oilit (Jan 21, 2020)

If you're getting it for free it's worth having, the frame looks straight.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks pretty decent for being out for 3+ years. If its been there for so long i’d just cut the lock. Its been abandoned


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2020)

If you want to make it ride able it would cost  more than you can buy a nice complete one.Too bad you cant save the lock.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

I’ve been thinking about doing that John G04...maybe sometime this weekend


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

I’d probably use it for parts..your right Vince


----------



## fattyre (Jan 21, 2020)

Always interesting what parts get stripped.   Not a very fast operation to remove a one piece crank.   And apparently someone wanted some old dried up brake pads!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 21, 2020)

PM sent on the grips


----------



## John G04 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think i have some wheels for this, and a crank i’d send for cost of shipping


----------



## lounging (Jan 21, 2020)

unbolt the bike rack too if they'll let you


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

I was thinking the same about the removal of the crank...I even had to do a double take I thought wow really?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey Lounging! That actually wouldn’t be a bad idea!!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 21, 2020)

What is the serial number?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

Not sure..


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

Is is yours? Lol


----------



## 1motime (Jan 21, 2020)

Did you forget the lock combo?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

Forgot? No...forget!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 21, 2020)

I've had to cut some of my own locks after losing the combo, those Bell cable locks are a pain to cut.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 21, 2020)

It’s not combo lock, it’s a key lock ..looks like it’s gonna take a good hack saw I doubt a pair of bolt cutters would work.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 21, 2020)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> Forgot? No...forget!



I forgot that you are talking to me............


----------



## 1motime (Jan 21, 2020)

Forget how to spell bolt?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 21, 2020)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> It’s not combo lock, it’s a key lock ..looks like it’s gonna take a good hack saw I doubt a pair of bolt cutters would work.



cordless sawzall.

work smarter, not harder.

It took me about 12 seconds to remove a U lock with one of these.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 21, 2020)

See if the burger king has a blow torch or something they can lend you. Maybe they can have one of the regulars sit on the lock to break it, if no torch


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 22, 2020)

That way maybe the easiest way ! Going back and ask the manager who’s a frequent customer!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 22, 2020)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> It’s not combo lock, it’s a key lock ..looks like it’s gonna take a good hack saw I doubt a pair of bolt cutters would work.



Now it's even!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 22, 2020)

I'd use a cordless angle grinder with a cutting disc- it won't loose a beat even if the lock is hardened.


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2020)

3 years abandon property...its yours. Its a mystery what happened to the owner....(who did not know how to lock up his bike properly)
You got a bunch of great parts there. (even stripped it of it's brake pads, LOL.)
Die grinder would be your best bet. Or if you have any friends in the Fire Dept, that could cut it with hydraulic metal shears.


----------



## hm. (Jan 29, 2020)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> I live near a local Burger King and college area this bike just been sitting there looks to me like a good decent rider I’d put back together what do you guys think? Or even for parts, I’ve asked the manager a couple times if he knows who the bike belongs to..he doesn’t even know and says it been there for atleast 4tears now It appears to be 73 suburban
> 
> View attachment 1127706
> 
> ...



Any updates on this one?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2020)

I think i broke one of those u locks with a hammer and nails long ago.  Maybe try it with some kinda hole punch.... Unless you can torch it off.


----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2020)

Some bicycle thieves in DC use to use freon / AC refrigerant  and a hammer. Freeze the lock and strike it with a hammer.  Sometimes it work , sometimes it didnt.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 29, 2020)

Is Trueblue riding this yet?  Or still trying to hacksaw it off?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2020)

............


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)

*This guy helped me once ..... *


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2020)

I think that collage kid graduated and went back home. Try some 4 ft. bolt cutters, the usually do the job.


----------

